
Bodega Isn’t Just Bad Branding, It’s Bad Business - tinbucket
https://www.eater.com/2017/9/13/16302386/bodega-startup-corner-store-silicon-valley
======
Zekio
That name in danish is literally used to describe cheap bars with pool tables

